# Thyrotoxic after TT



## JeanP (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi

Not sure if I should be on this board but need to ask can you become thyrotoxic after total thytoidectomy. My levels are rising way over , supposed to have next lot done todsy but GP sick, I have diareahea, have had two doses of strong antibiotics because they did the op and I had a sinus infection. I am having nausea and feel like vomitting, my heart rate is ok but I take beta blockers, and my BP is getting higher. I am coughing sputum all the time still and don't really eat anymore or feel like it. Trouble getting enough fluids in let alone food.

I am still with hyper symptoms but if any could advise what you should do in this instance.

Regards

JeanP


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What were your thyroid levels prior to your Thyroidectomy?

How about post op?

Your symptoms certainly point to a big thyroid dump, you also might be experiencing some issues from the anesthesia.

What does your doctor have to say?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Jean, when was your surgery?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JeanP said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure if I should be on this board but need to ask can you become thyrotoxic after total thytoidectomy. My levels are rising way over , supposed to have next lot done todsy but GP sick, I have diareahea, have had two doses of strong antibiotics because they did the op and I had a sinus infection. I am having nausea and feel like vomitting, my heart rate is ok but I take beta blockers, and my BP is getting higher. I am coughing sputum all the time still and don't really eat anymore or feel like it. Trouble getting enough fluids in let alone food.
> 
> ...


When did you have the TT? Yes; we sometimes call this "dumping" which is excess thyroxine leaving the body!

You should be on this board; by all means!

Please get in touch w/your doctor about this or an "on call" doc!


----------

